# Parking Garage snow removal



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

A few videos from shuttling and dumping off snow from parking Garages that we are sub contracted to do. This is the 4th year doing this and it is a great job. enjoy


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

looks like fun......what machine are you running? very nice and quiet.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Longae29;1174201 said:


> looks like fun......what machine are you running? very nice and quiet.


Very fun I enjoy it more than plowing. I am in a Gehl 5640 turbo with an 84" 1.75yard bucket. Great machine very fast and very quiet.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

That thing is fast. It looked like you were doing double the work the John Deere was. How do you like your machine?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

JpLawn;1174389 said:


> That thing is fast. It looked like you were doing double the work the John Deere was. How do you like your machine?


it is about 4mph faster than the Deere. It will outrun any machine there, biggest bucket and fastest ground speed.

My skid is an 07 Gehl 5640T and I shopped for about 6months before buying it did a lot of research and I am glad every time I use that I chose it. Easy simple machine great price point and has better specs than it's competition that costs more. It is all about preferance, but I like it, I don't have great dealer support after the local Gehl dealer went out of business in 2008 but it is such a simple machine I am able to work on it myself. Plain and simple I got a great machine and didn't just pay for a name.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you guys remove the snow every storm or just when you run out of room?

Great videos, looks like fun. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Knockah22;1174643 said:


> Do you guys remove the snow every storm or just when you run out of room?
> 
> Great videos, looks like fun. Good luck the rest of the season.


Any storm that enough piles up. The management company wants it cleared so not spots are lost and a few are steep so if it were to melt would make a big mess.

Thanks good luck to you as well.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

do you say look out below every time you dump i would and laugh as i was doing it


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

kashman;1174673 said:


> do you say look out below every time you dump i would and laugh as i was doing it


Haha the loader operator is below as well as a spotter in a truck to make sure no one is in the drop zone. Unless it is wet it doesn't drop as you would think. When it is lighter like in the videos it comes off like dust. Next storm we do it, I will shoot a video from below.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

just wondering u from new sweden?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i agree gehls are nice thats what i learned in it was really simple i like it alot better than bobcats


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice neuswede! 



I am CYY also!


----------



## TDBaird (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks like fun. How long does it usually take to get that roof cleared off?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TDBaird;1175146 said:


> That looks like fun. How long does it usually take to get that roof cleared off?


They vary some are small and some are huge. We can usually get all 5 done in 10 hours with 4 skids but 2 years ago we got a hug storm and ended up taking us 3 12 hour nights to get all 5 done.



bacwudzme;1175124 said:


> Very nice neuswede!
> 
> I am CYY also!


Haha I like country but I need the rock and alternative to pump me up and get mr through when I am tired. That and MT DEW do the trick every time.



bigbadbrad;1174800 said:


> just wondering u from new sweden?


Nope from Portland but live in Gorham


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1174212 said:


> Very fun I enjoy it more than plowing. I am in a Gehl 5640 turbo with an 84" 1.75yard bucket. Great machine very fast and very quiet.


I would like to see a pic of that bucket if you ever get a chance.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Enclosed, heated, amenities in a cab are sooo overrated! Try doing it with a plastic cover over the sides and back and no door since all it does is fog up! That was fun last winter. 

All kidding aside That is a very nice machine and that kind of work is tons of fun! Thanks for sharing the vids and good luck this year!


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you plow them with the skids too? Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like you plow it into piles, then move the piles, then dump them over the edge....moving it three times. Can you not just plow it to the dumping area, and lift it over as you go?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

greywynd;1175424 said:


> Do you plow them with the skids too? Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like you plow it into piles, then move the piles, then dump them over the edge....moving it three times. Can you not just plow it to the dumping area, and lift it over as you go?


The tops of these garages are all split up so it isn't like you can just push from one end to the other and there are cars in all of them during the day. It seems like non sense until you experience it. A lot of snow accumulates on the top of these garages. run out of room quick. Also with dumping off there is not enough room in any of the drop zones to dump everything off so it has to be dumped off the top and put into the back of the dumps with a loader. Would be a PITA to do this during the storm. Not plowed with a skid but plowed with an f150 because it is faster and will fit. Also all removal is billed per hour and at a really great price so there is currently no reason to change anything because it makes good money.



cretebaby;1175166 said:


> I would like to see a pic of that bucket if you ever get a chance.


snapped a pic today while washing it down, not heavy duty but gets the job done and handles a lot of snow.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1175765 said:


> The tops of these garages are all split up so it isn't like you can just push from one end to the other and there are cars in all of them during the day. It seems like non sense until you experience it. A lot of snow accumulates on the top of these garages. run out of room quick. Also with dumping off there is not enough room in any of the drop zones to dump everything off so it has to be dumped off the top and put into the back of the dumps with a loader. Would be a PITA to do this during the storm. Not plowed with a skid but plowed with an f150 because it is faster and will fit. Also all removal is billed per hour and at a really great price so there is currently no reason to change anything because it makes good money.
> 
> snapped a pic today while washing it down, not heavy duty but gets the job done and handles a lot of snow.


Ahhh, it all makes sense now. I was thinking you were using the skids to plow it with, didn't realize it was done with a truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great videos NEUSWEDE. Keep them coming.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

A few videos from last nights hauling. Little different from the others. Two are from grabbing the snow on the lower levels and taking it to the roof. The snow gets to the floors below the top deck by blowing in. The other is a big plaza that has to get removed every other storm. The loader can't make it in so we move it out lots of obstacles!

enjoy


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow you weren't kidding about the obstacles Looks good though..


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

some good tunes in the first video there bub


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bigbadbrad;1197163 said:


> some good tunes in the first video there bub


Ohh yea, I heard that song come on and was like I got to make a video to that. My Darkest Day- PornStar dancin


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

the I'm awsome remix was not bad either, never heard that one before, they must play alot of Spose down there seeing thats where he is from, oh yeah and you cant ever go wrong with ccr haha


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

A few more videos from removal this weekend. A bit slick very cold so the tires spinning just instantly creates ice. Sadly the Deere 325 broke soon after this video, Hydraulic fluid started pouring out from the bottom of the machine. Not sure if they have figured of the problem yet or not.

enjoy


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice videos we used to do alot of parking ramp unloading. I will take snow relocating over plowing any day.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

If I could make a living in the winter just doing snow hauling and relocation I would but too many contracts have the hauling and relocation included in the contract even if it is an hourly rate. There is one other contractor that we do their removal every other storm because they don't have equipment or trucks but haven't have much luck tracking down much other work like that.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like fun! Good vids! Sometimes I wish all I did was go and run a SS at 1 or 2 sites. My first years in snow work, thats all I ran....now I find myself HAVING to be in a truck, which isnt all bad....but the agility and quickness of a SS is hard to beat. I've only had a couple chances to hop in the Bobcat this year and get some time in it, but it sure was fun.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1211209 said:


> If I could make a living in the winter just doing snow hauling and relocation I would but too many contracts have the hauling and relocation included in the contract even if it is an hourly rate. There is one other contractor that we do their removal every other storm because they don't have equipment or trucks but haven't have much luck tracking down much other work like that.


Videos looks great, The gehl looks like a very nice machine.

What do you use for trucks to haul snow, I assume the sander ties up the 550 for the winter.

The switch lift on the 650 will be great when you can set the bodies on the ground and fill one while you are dumping the other.. cant wait to see how well that works for you.

MGM has a 5500 with a hook lift but the axle seems a bit to far forward, and the bodies all seem to tilt back quite a bit. and the visibility with a plow is horrible.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

dmcarpentry;1211236 said:


> Videos looks great, The gehl looks like a very nice machine.
> 
> What do you use for trucks to haul snow, I assume the sander ties up the 550 for the winter.
> 
> ...


For my removal I use hired trucks till the 650 is ready. For the Snow from the Parking garages trucking is done by JFH usually 4 or 5 trucks. They use a snow dump very close to down town, not the city snow dump.

I know a few people who use Trioano they will run a truck and 2 bins and just drop and pick up for you and run it to Maietta snow dump. It is great if you only have a skid because it is easy to load.

I have seen MGM around never seen their hooklift. The switch lift will make my company so much more efficent and profitable I wish I could had done it sooner. I have been researching and planning this for 2 years.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

What is the usable payload with a flat bed going to be with the switch lift? It looks like it will be very efficient.

MGM's truck is a white reg cab and has a 9.5 xv on it, he plows Hancock Lumber in Windham and a few other very small lots. They have a few different bodies, but they are all starting to rust pretty bad, lack of maintenance I would say...


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

is that a T-bar or pilot controls??


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

dmcarpentry;1211289 said:


> What is the usable payload with a flat bed going to be with the switch lift? It looks like it will be very efficient.
> 
> MGM's truck is a white reg cab and has a 9.5 xv on it, he plows Hancock Lumber in Windham and a few other very small lots. They have a few different bodies, but they are all starting to rust pretty bad, lack of maintenance I would say...


Usuable payload will be around 14K



ISLDSNOWREMOVAL;1211406 said:


> is that a T-bar or pilot controls??


Pilot, tried the T bars once and hated them.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

i have the T bars in mine i kinda like them pilotes are nice too


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

might just be the way my brain is programed but I can run the controls with out even thinking about it and run it very smooth.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

i feel the same way even with foot and hand controls in my bobcat i just go its like a extension of yourself...nothing like a skid steer for snow


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats sweet. I saw someone running a dump off on a garage near the time and temp building, the excavator on the ground had alot of work to do and seemed to be waiting impatiently for a truck. Do you bring your own diesel? you must tear through it. I ran a T190 once that got 8hrs at 2k on a tank. I like that Gehl.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ddb maine;1211573 said:


> Thats sweet. I saw someone running a dump off on a garage near the time and temp building, the excavator on the ground had alot of work to do and seemed to be waiting impatiently for a truck. Do you bring your own diesel? you must tear through it. I ran a T190 once that got 8hrs at 2k on a tank. I like that Gehl.


You lost me on the first part, there was someone loading snow with an excavator? Couple garages near time and temp. We do one city center that is right across from time and temp near the civic center.

I have a 90 gallon transfer tank in my truck. I run though a tank (19 gallons) in 6 hours.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

"dump off" would be a phrase I made up without telling anyone. Referring to skids dumping snow off a parking garage to a waiting excavator below. I can't remember which garage it was, cool to watch though. 
6 hrs wow. I imagine economy drops with the turbo. what rpms do you run, it is very quite seeming in that cab, or your radio is very loud. You and the others have a really good system down, at least you seem to have entrance and exit sides to piles etc. (ground video by fidelity) very nice


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ddb maine;1211747 said:


> "dump off" would be a phrase I made up without telling anyone. Referring to skids dumping snow off a parking garage to a waiting excavator below. I can't remember which garage it was, cool to watch though.
> 6 hrs wow. I imagine economy drops with the turbo. what rpms do you run, it is very quite seeming in that cab, or your radio is very loud. You and the others have a really good system down, at least you seem to have entrance and exit sides to piles etc. (ground video by fidelity) very nice


Yea it is fun, I wish I had a picture from the other night the pile at Temple street was 2 levels high and just massive. Yea the turbo drops econmy but the extra power is worth it. The cab is very quiet. We have been working together doing this for awhile this is my 5th year doing this some of the other have been doing this 7 years. We pretty much know what each will do .


----------

